# BSN-Downhill-Cup



## thom66 (14. Mai 2009)

Hallo Leute, seid gegrüßt!


Zum Rennen am 30. und 31 Mai

- Samstag Pflicht Training: von 9:00 bis 14:45 Seedingrun:ab 15:00      Treffpunkt 8:30 (siehe unten)
- Sonntag Freies Training: von 9:00 bis 14:45  Finale:ab 15:00

- Helm- und Protektorenpflicht!

- Ein "sprung-taugliches" Bike ist Pflicht. Logisch, oder? Egal ob FR, DH,HT

- Anmeldung und Teilnahme kostenlos!


!!! WICHTIG !!!


DAS Rennen wird auf einer 1 kilometer langen Strecke ausgetragen.Die Strecke ist NICHT LEGALISIERT aber der Förster hat verständnis für die strecke.Zum zeitmessen wird es 2 leute geben die am start und am ziel der strecke mit funkgeräten stehen und einer stoppuhr.Daher das wir logischer weise keinen lift vorhanden haben muss hochgeschoben werden dafür ist aber ein waldweg vorhanden der einen vom ziel bis zum start führt.

Also, alle fähigen downhiller und freerider sind eingeladen mitzumachen. Eine Begrenzung der Teilnehmeranzahl gibt es nicht.
Wir haften nicht für unfälle,verletzungen oder materialschäden.


Wo findet das Rennen statt?
Das Rennen ist in bad orb die strecke ist natürlich im wald aber daher das sie nicht ausgeschildert ist werden sich alle in bad orb am busbahnhof treffen um 8:30. 
Wegbeschreibung:
Die A 66 verlassen Sie an der Abfahrt Bad Orb und folgen der Landstraße bis zum Ortseingang Bad Orb. Die Hauptstraße führt an einer Aral - Tankstelle vorbei auf eine große Ampelkreuzung zu. 30 m vor der Kreuzung biegen Sie links ab in die Burgstraße und folgen dieser Straße - rechts der Straße ist der Bus-Bahnhof des Ortes.


Parkplätze in der unmittelbaren Nähe werden zur Verfügung stehen...

Über die 2 weiteren Rennen von diesem cup wird vor ort auskunft gegeben.

Man sieht sich beim Rennen!

Gruß Thomas und Fabian


----------



## Pitch93 (15. Mai 2009)

jup wird bestimmt mega geil!
die strecken sind auch alle mega lustig zu fahren und recht anspruchsvoll=)
also leute meldet euch mal damit wir viele fahrer sind und das wir eine menge spass zusammen haben werden!
Grezz Jacob


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dh-matze (15. Mai 2009)

Wir sehen uns am Rennen !!! 
gruß matze


----------



## Philcross (15. Mai 2009)

Fette Sache das ihr so was macht ich komm auch


----------



## rattze (15. Mai 2009)

ja fette sache da bin ich auch am start ^^


----------



## fastmike (15. Mai 2009)

echt schade das ich an diesem WE in verbier annen start gehe,wäre gern mitgefahren,was sind so eure zeiten auf der strecke,gruss mike


----------



## dh-matze (16. Mai 2009)

die strecken sind zwischen 1.20 mins und 2 mins lang !


----------



## Pitch93 (16. Mai 2009)

so die zeiten sind wie matze so sagt so zwischen 1.20...2.10^^
aber auf den strecken gibt es viel=D


----------



## thom66 (16. Mai 2009)

Pitch93 schrieb:


> so die zeiten sind wie matze so sagt so zwischen 1.20...2.10^^
> aber auf den strecken gibt es viel=D



den 2. satz würd ich jetzt gärn mal verstehen...


----------



## dh-matze (31. Mai 2009)

das weekend war richtig geil ...perfektes bike wetter, eine geile strecke, nette fahrer und einen schönen gechillten hochschiebeweg =) ... War richtig top jungs ... freue mich schon aufs nächste rennen


----------



## thom66 (1. Juni 2009)

so das rennen ist rum es war ein richtig gutes wochenende und ein tolles rennen... bedanken möchte ich mich noch bei allen fahrer die gekommen sind... es waren auch ein paar sehr schnelle fahrer dabei die top zeiten rausgehauen haben... 

1.Matthias stenzel

2.Thomas kolb

3.Markus greitzke



Gruß Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pitch93 (1. Juni 2009)

Ich war auch recht begeister von der atmosphäre mit tröte und co=D
danke auch an die fahrer und die organistation...und natürlich auch an die streckenerbauer!habt gut hinbekommen...=)
freue mich auch auf das nächste rennen!


----------



## fastmike (6. Juni 2009)

wann ist das nächste?


----------

